# Most Refreshing E-liquid



## The_Dude (25/11/14)

Hi Guys,

What do you guys think is the most refreshing E-liquid?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

I would have to say Tropical Ice.... Recipe can be found here! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tropical-ice.5277/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

For me - Bombies's Black Out City by www.cloudflavour.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/14)

I have to try both now  thank you


----------



## Wesley (25/11/14)

Liqua Two Mints for me


----------



## RATZ (25/11/14)

I'm a fruity guy so I say Just B Mango. I once had a pineapple that was amazing too.


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

When u say refreshing I immediately think menthol and @Rob Fisher tropical ice. But seeing I'm not into menthol I could recommend just b apple. Very lekker summer vape . I suppose 8 hint of menthol will refresh it quite nicely top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (25/11/14)

I'm also not much of a menthol fan but pining Juliette by craft vapour is quite yummy, it starts with as medium menthol and finishes with pineapple and a hint of pie crust.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (25/11/14)

@ESH dude you took the words right out of my mouth! What an amazing juice, been thru about 6 bottles and have some more on the way. Just cant get enough of it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (25/11/14)

I have a bottle of Heather's Heavenly Menthol Ice. Everytime I vape it, feels like any sinus I thought I had has just been melted away. I'm not a menthol guy by any means but I find it rather refreshing once in a while


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

The_Dude said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What do you guys think is the most refreshing E-liquid?



Hi @The_Dude
Good question

As the others have mentioned - I do find anything with Menthol in it to be refreshing. Also Mint.
Some vapes have a "coolness" to them. I believe this comes from the Koolada additive. That also helps make it more refreshing.

You can either try a pure menthol type of juice like Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice - which many love. But it is strong and really blasts your mouth. It's a bit strong for me but probably the most refreshing.
Or you can try something that has Menthol in it.
Or you can even add your own Menthol concentrate to some fruity juices to make them more refreshing.

Juices I have tried that I remember to be quite refreshing are
- Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks (refreshing melon/watermelon blast)
- Craft Vapour Pining Juliette (refreshing pineapple flavour)
- Vape Elixir Plasma - this one is not very menthol but it is still refreshing
- Vape King Grape Soda - I do find this refreshing even though it's not really a menthol type vape. Lovely Fanta Grape taste.
- Vapour Mountain Choc Mint (its a bit sweeter but the Mint does freshen it up a lot)
- Five Pawns Bowdens Mate - refined minty chocolaty vape - with a touch of vanilla. Lovely. Also quite refreshing.
- Vapour Mountain Strawberry - with a bit of Menthol concentrate added
- Vapour Berry Blaze - with a bit of Menthol concentrate added

I have written reviews on the above juices so you can check them out here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/silvers-juice-reviews.5421/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/11/14)

If its a fruity refreshness you seek then look no further than black out city by bombies.

It's like drinking a berry mohito with a dash of lemon on a hot, sunny day, while sitting by the pool. 

If you're after an ice cold, minty refresher then try galactic hypermint by Vape Elixir ( approved by @Alex )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ricgt (26/11/14)

Just had a look at black out city now, definitely going into the xmass stocking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> If its a fruity refreshness you seek then look no further than black out city by bombies.
> 
> It's like drinking a berry mohito with a dash of lemon on a hot, sunny day, while sitting by the pool.
> 
> If you're after an ice cold, minty refresher then try galactic hypermint by Vape Elixir ( approved by @Alex )


damn @Yiannaki when you put it like that ill have to get some black out city too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/14)

Vapour Mountain Legends Lee! I can vape this the whole day while on the beach!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

